# Dreieck zeichnen



## evoh (13. Jan 2014)

Hey...

ich bin heute schon den ganzen Tag am probieren, ein Dreieck zu zeichnen, nur irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin :/.

Ich soll das Dreieck nur mit Hilfe der Seitenlängen zeichnen. Nur irgendwie komm ich nicht auf den Lösungsweg :shock:

Ich hab es jetzt mit g.drawLine versucht nur weiß ich nicht wie ich es hinbekommen, wenn das Dreieck nicht gleichschenklig ist. 
Muss ich da mit Sin(),Cos(),Tan() ran?

Danke schon mal für alle Denkanstöße :idea:


----------



## Gucky (13. Jan 2014)

Mit einem Polygon wäre das Zeichnen schon mal wesentlich leichter.


----------



## evoh (13. Jan 2014)

Öhm ich weiß nicht ob ich da jetzt ein totalen Fehler mache, aber bisschen was hab ich jetzt schonmal:


```
int a = 1;        
    int b = 2;         
    int c = 3;         
    
    int hoehedr = (int) Math.sqrt(b*b -(a/2) * (a/2) );    
    g.drawPolygon(new int[] {a,a/2+a,2*a},new int[] {100,hoehedr,100}, 3);
```

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich die Längen dort richtig einbringe :shock:
Ist es so richtig?


----------



## Gucky (13. Jan 2014)

Wenn das gewünschte Dreieck raus kommt, wird es richtig sein. Ein Polygon benutzt man aber eigentlich eher so:


```
Polygon p = new Polygon();
p.addPoint(100,100);
p.addPoint(200,100);
p.addPoint(200,200);
g.drawPolygon(p);
```


----------

